
California will open-source all new code, with licenses - kevinSuttle
https://twitter.com/hondanhon/status/677978809572847616
======
rmason
I'd sure like to see more than a set of tweets but this could potentially be
huge.

I've advocated this approach to officials of the state government here in
Michigan. Also watched a friend do the same. There were no questions, they
would not engage with either one of us on the topic.

But the discussion was easier with open data because other states were doing
it.

